# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Fresh shed Epic in the sun!

## DooLittle

He just shed this weekend and looks great!  Sun came out, so we got a few quick pics!  I just love love this guy!  He's growing, and eating great, but still, he's itty bitty! :p









Thanks for looking.  :Smile:

----------

_Brian Fobian_ (04-28-2013)

----------


## STjepkes

Wow, that is one gorgeous little python you have there  :Smile:  I'd really love to have a pair of these someday.

----------

DooLittle (04-22-2013)

----------


## Trackstrong83

WHOA!  :Bowdown: 
Is he a GTP? Sorry not familiar with arboreal snakes.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

DooLittle (04-22-2013)

----------


## Andybill

He looks awesome! I love the head pattern!

----------

DooLittle (04-22-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> WHOA! 
> Is he a GTP? Sorry not familiar with arboreal snakes.


He's a neonate GTP, hence his colors. As he grows up hell change to the green and blues most think of when they hear gtp.

I can't wait Til he's bigger Doolittle!

----------

DooLittle (04-22-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> WHOA! 
> Is he a GTP? Sorry not familiar with arboreal snakes.


Yes, Green Tree Python, Jayapura locale.   :Smile:

----------


## Archimedes

DooLittle you should start a thread chronicling his color change. I don't know if that's been done in the Morelia tag before, but i personally find it so cool. Maybe week-to-week, or every couple, I'm unfamiliar with the change rate in gtps but wither way it'd be cool to see. He might be one of my favorites in your collection!

----------

DooLittle (04-22-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> DooLittle you should start a thread chronicling his color change. I don't know if that's been done in the Morelia tag before, but i personally find it so cool. Maybe week-to-week, or every couple, I'm unfamiliar with the change rate in gtps but wither way it'd be cool to see. He might be one of my favorites in your collection!


That's a good idea.  Maybe I'll make an Epic thread, and post pics everytime I take them.  The color change starts around a year of age.  He's a December 2012.

And thanks!  He's a favorite for me too.  :Smile:

----------


## Trackstrong83

Wow he's gorgeous. Crazy how much they change color. Are there any gtp color morphs that look like this as adults?

----------

DooLittle (04-23-2013)

----------


## Capray

He looks so great! 
Can't wait to watch his color change, keep up the photoshoots every time he sheds please!

----------

DooLittle (04-23-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> Wow he's gorgeous. Crazy how much they change color. Are there any gtp color morphs that look like this as adults?


There are some I believe that stay yellow as adults.  Can't remember off the top of my head the name.  But somebody posted about them once in another thread of Epics.  Because Mike was asking about the yellow too.  Dang.  Can't remember what they were called.  :Sad:

----------


## Southern_Breeder

He is absouletly gorgeous.
His head pattern is EPIC in itself.  :Rolleyes2:

----------

DooLittle (04-23-2013)

----------


## Evenstar

LOVIN' that baby!!!   :Very Happy:   :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:

----------

DooLittle (04-23-2013)

----------


## Evenstar

> There are some I believe that stay yellow as adults.  Can't remember off the top of my head the name.  But somebody posted about them once in another thread of Epics.  Because Mike was asking about the yellow too.  Dang.  Can't remember what they were called.


Some of the Kofiu locality stay very yellow.  And there is a specific "Canary" line that is at least part Kofiu and some designer lines mixed in that produces extreme high yellow adults - these are very coveted.  But many of the other high yellow designer lines, although still coveted, are more attainable.  My adult male is a HY line so he can/has produced very high yellow offspring despite being very green himself.   :Good Job: 

Just google "high yellow green tree pythons" and you'll see some amazing animals.....

----------

DooLittle (04-23-2013)

----------


## Trackstrong83

See I know nothing about GTPs, but they have definitely sparked my interest lately!!

----------

DooLittle (04-23-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> See I know nothing about GTPs, but they have definitely sparked my interest lately!!


Oohhh!  Do eet!  They are SO cool.  It was love at first sight for me with my little guy.  And Evenstar, as always, is full of tons of useful, helpful information, thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## Andys-Python

How do they change colors???  Do they change color at every shed or scale by scale or do they kinda fade or do a color shift???  
Hence - doing a pictorial with dates would help teach us neophites.  I find the process very interesting.

Andy- :Snake:

----------


## DooLittle

> How do they change colors???  Do they change color at every shed or scale by scale or do they kinda fade or do a color shift???  
> Hence - doing a pictorial with dates would help teach us neophites.  I find the process very interesting.
> 
> Andy-


I am actually going to make a thread that will follow him through his color change.  At around a year of age they change.  And they all change at their own rates.  This book is an awesome resource, I would highly recommend it if you plan on getting a gtp.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0976733455

----------


## Andys-Python

Thanks DoLittle!  I actually have one.  I've had it for about 5 months now and was told it was a year and a half old when I got it.  It wasn't a 'rescue' but I don't think it was getting the best of care when I got it.  I'm still trying to learn as much as I can.  This book will be on my 'get' list ASAP.


Thanks again.
Andy- :Snake:

----------


## DooLittle

> Thanks DoLittle!  I actually have one.  I've had it for about 5 months now and was told it was a year and a half old when I got it.  It wasn't a 'rescue' but I don't think it was getting the best of care when I got it.  I'm still trying to learn as much as I can.  This book will be on my 'get' list ASAP.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.
> Andy-


If you have a kindle, their version is much cheaper.  But kind of a pain to use it on a kindle.

----------


## Andys-Python

> I am actually going to make a thread that will follow him through his color change.  At around a year of age they change.  And they all change at their own rates.  This book is an awesome resource, I would highly recommend it if you plan on getting a gtp.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0976733455


I found this book on eBay for only $60.00.  It will be in my hands VERY soon now.  Thanks for the suggestion.  I can't wait to start reading it.

Andy- :Snake:

----------


## carlson

> I found this book on eBay for only $60.00.  It will be in my hands VERY soon now.  Thanks for the suggestion.  I can't wait to start reading it.
> 
> Andy-


Haha Doolittle has all the best suggestions  :Wink:  my favorite is her one about getting a GTP. He's a great looking snake! One day ill have finances figured out enough ha

----------

DooLittle (04-28-2013)

----------

